# HGVC gold and platinum seasons



## inquiring mind (Jul 19, 2008)

We purchased an EOY 5000 gold season two bedroom timeshare at HGVC International Dr. on July 4th for way too much money.  We talked to someone who owned several timeshares the next day, and realized our error.  We immediately rescinded our purchase (THANK GOD FOR CHANCE MEETINGS)!

We are currently interested in purchasing a timeshare through a secondary market.  It was suggested that we purchase in Las Vegas as the costs were less due to over abundance of timeshares.  However, we are really confused about the gold v. platinum seasons.  We will probably rarely use Las Vegas, but plan to either use our points at other HGVC's or through RCI.  What weeks do the seasons cover?  Or, is that just a way to charge more money for the same thing?  Any suggestions with regard to actual purchases are welcome.


----------



## capjak (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

Go here this is the HGVC members guide.  It will answer your questions.

The short answer is that Platinum is a different time (High Time) at the resorts.  Gold is the less demand time.   

Platinum 2 bedroom has 7000 points in Las Vegas/Orlando where Gold will be 5000 and you pay the exact same maintenace fee.  So a lot of people will reccomend Platinum.


----------



## inquiring mind (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you, but am I able to access the HGVC member's guide when I am not a member?  I just wanted to know if, for instance, Platinum covers weeks 1 through 10 and 15 thru 26, and Gold covers weeks 11 thru 14, etc.  That is what I don't understand.


----------



## capjak (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes you can access it ( I am not an owner at HGVC).

Patinum depends on the area.

For Orlando Platinum is weeks 6-15, 24-32 51 and 52
Gold: 1-5, 16-23, 33-43


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 19, 2008)

inquiring mind said:


> Thank you, but am I able to access the HGVC member's guide when I am not a member?  I just wanted to know if, for instance, Platinum covers weeks 1 through 10 and 15 thru 26, and Gold covers weeks 11 thru 14, etc.  That is what I don't understand.



As stated it varies depending on the destination.  Go to this link to see what weeks fall under which season at the different HGVC's. Look at the table at the end of the page: http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 19, 2008)

You didn't ask, but if it matters...
When booking your stays, it matters little which season you own (except for home-season reservations).  As long as you have enuff points in your account, you can stay anytime -- the points themselves have no color.


----------



## inquiring mind (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  This will give us something to work with.


----------

